# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سوال فیزیک (کم شدن وزن)

## Mahdi_110

سلام
اگر یک جسم m به وزن 50 کیلوگرم از نقطه a با سرعت صفر با شتاب ثابت به نقطه b با سرعت 60 کیلومتر در فاصله 200 متری در 20 ثانیه طی کند .
1 - شتاب جسم m را زمانی که وزن آن به 5 کیلوگرم کاهش پیدا میکند چقدر است ؟
2 - سرعت جسم را در نقطه b با وزن 5 کیلوگرم و شتاب ثابت چقدر است ؟
3 - مدت زمانی که جسم m با وزن 5 کیلو گرم از نقطه a  به نقطه b میرسد با شتاب ثابت ؟
4 - مسافت طی شده در مدت 20 ثانیه با وزن 5 کیلو گرم و شتاب ثابت چقدر است ؟

----------

